# home theater hookup



## melloch (Jan 4, 2017)

I live in Canada and I recently bought a 55 inch samsung ku7000 fxzc 4k smart tv.
now I know that because the rest of my components are not 4k
(roku 2 player, Bell pvr/dvr set top box, samsung bd-e5300 player and and older model Pioneer vsx-822 receiver to tie it all together), my question is this.
right now all hdmi connectors go to home theater receiver so I can enjoy in surround mode.
but because my tv has 3 hdmi ports (of which only one is 4k), which should I connect direct to tv to get best picture quality?
Thanks


----------



## scotts2014se (Dec 29, 2016)

I would guess that it wouldn't matter, unless the tv upconverts which I doubt, so I would reserve the 4k input to a 4k device and hook your non 4k receiver to another hdmi input.


----------



## RLouis (Jan 20, 2010)

Just run it all through the vsx-822 an connect the video out from the vsx-822 to one of the TVs HDMI's. That way you can access the vsx-822 menu regardless of what your source is. Digital doesn't degrade as it passes through a component like analog does so running everything through the vsx-822 won't degrade the picture any. Just turn any video processing in the vsx-822 off unless the vsx-822 is doing a good job of up converting any non 1080p sources to 1080p.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

I would invest in a 4K source like AppleTV4k , ROKU4K , or Samsung UBD8500K UHD Bluray player , XBOX1S ...... I have the Roku4K UHD player and the Samsung UHD bluray....

Otherwise your 4K TV is not giving you your money's worth....The Samsung UHD bluray player has HDMI Video and Audio OUTPUT so you dont have to upgrade your Pioneer receiver unless you want Dolby Atmos....


----------

